# tuna jigging and popping sessions of Canyon Runnner Seminars



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The tuna jigging sessions of Canyon Runner's Seminars at Atlantic City Convention Center was great yesterday (01-29-2011). It shows the recent popularity of tuna jigging/popping.
Audience was very sincere and they were eager to pick up some ideas while asking many questions. 
The main purpose of joining Canyon Runner sessions four years ago was to promote jigging and popping and to share with other fishermen the fun and joy of jigging and Popping which I have been enjoying over two decades.

Now it is time to give the mission to other young better qualified jigging/popping fishermen as I feel my original mission is accomplished and I need free time. Whether I go fishing or do jigging seminars, I tend to spend lots of time to prepare. Winter is very busy months for me and it becomes busier because of my expanding jigging/popping business. I have unscheduled business trips and fishing trips overseas in winter and I have to have dates open those trips.

But more than anything else, I feel the jigging/popping seminars need new blood. Fixed idea can be detriment to developing new ideas. My experience is limited and my knowledge is limited. Audience who attend the seminars are entitled to hearing more varieties of opinions. 
I tried to add many new things next year's seminars and I feel It is time other experienced fishermen give new ideas and opinions to the seminars.

It was an honor to work with Canyon Runner team for four years. They are simply great.

About 400 fishermen attended at Canyon Runner seminars and tuna jigging session drew over 200 fishermen for 5 jigging sessions yesterday even we had 17 different topics breakout sessions. It shows how many fishermen want to know and learn about tuna jigging.










standing room only. 









They asked many questions













































Al Ristori who attended the jigging session


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

